# Packaging suppliers



## Photog (Jun 18, 2010)

Anyone have a source for small bags or blister packs etc? As I start to dream more of making a go at this, I want to have something to put the baits in!

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fredg53 (Sep 17, 2010)

Not positive but try pat katans 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## quackpot (May 17, 2009)

I will post a answer Monday when I get back to work. I just got a catalog this week in the mail with all kinds of packaging. 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

quackpot said:


> I will post a answer Monday when I get back to work. I just got a catalog this week in the mail with all kinds of packaging.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


Me too. I just got a catalogue with all kind of zip lock bags and tubes and stuff. The company is located in Stow Ohio.

Here ya go:

http://www.consolidatedplastics.com/


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

You can probably find better prices, but janns netcraft has packaging supplies. If you need lure making supplies you can conveniently add that you your order.

http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/polybags-boxes/


----------



## cmiller (Jun 3, 2008)

Google Uline.com It's a packaging and shipping catalog.


----------



## Downriver Tackle (Jan 13, 2009)

JamesT said:


> You can probably find better prices, but janns netcraft has packaging supplies. If you need lure making supplies you can conveniently add that you your order.
> 
> http://www.jannsnetcraft.com/polybags-boxes/


 I use Janns for my baggies. Most economical way for most people without the large minimum orders.


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

What size of tubes are you looking for ??? I can get tubes 7/8in. x 4 1/4in. 

send me a pm


----------

